# Umfrage: World of Warcraft Arenapass 2010 - welche Klassen sollen wir spielen?



## Launethil (25. Mai 2010)

Blizzard fordert derzeit im Rahmen des World of Warcraft Arenapass 2010 die offiziellen Fanseiten zum "Clash of the Fansites" heraus. Unser Ziel: eine gute und unterhaltsame Berichterstattung vom Arenapass-Realm. Wir berichten in redaktionellen Beiträgen und in unserer Video-Show "For the Win" vom speziellen PvP-Realm - und wir brauchen Eure Hilfe. Wie Ihr in der ersten Folge von "For the Win" seht, steht unser Team bereits. Und Ihr könnt entscheiden, welche Klassen wir spielen sollen. Stimmt ab und bestimmt unser Schicksal.

Weitere Infos zur Aktion und die erste Folge "For the Win" findet Ihr in umserem News-Beitrag zum "Clash of the Fansites".


----------



## Natálya (25. Mai 2010)

Und bitte Allianz, die Horde stinkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 David und Susanne fühlen sich glaub ich eh bei der Alli wohler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (25. Mai 2010)

Ohne einen Krieg anzufangen, sicher keine Allys!!  BUUUUH !!  Ich zitiere mal einen allseites bekannten typen:
"Einen grimmigen tauren krieger und einen, naja, ebenso grimmigen Ork Schamanen." Neeed! ^^


----------



## Essig (25. Mai 2010)

Natálya schrieb:


> die Horde stinkt.


Jeder Ork/Taure/Troll/Untote (Blutelfen gehören nicht zur Horde!) der das läugnet lügt. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Horde besser spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokulus (25. Mai 2010)

Gnom Hexenmeister (Sohn) Nachtelf Druidin (Mutter) und ein Draenei Krieger (Vater) ! Das perfekte Trio !


----------



## Mr. Antaras (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal für RMP gestimmt, mit dieser Kombo kommt man im 3vs3 wohl noch am einfachsten auf eine höhere Wertung, viele andere Spielweisen sind da viel komplexer - ohne jetzt das Buffed Team als "ArenaNoobs" darstellen zu wollen.

Ach ja und für die Allianz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyllo (25. Mai 2010)

Für die Horde!!! 

DK 
Priest shadow
dudu heal

Für die Horde!!!


----------



## m0rg0th (25. Mai 2010)

Simon hat im letzten oder vorletzen Cast gesagt, dass er Schamanen hasst. Also sorgt dafür, dass er das bereut und stimmt bei ihm alle für Schamane! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei David und Susanne hab ich auch mal Druide und Priester gewählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (25. Mai 2010)

Deathknight
Arms Warrior
Holy Paladin

und bitte Horde, 2 dicke Tauren und 1 zierliche(r) Blutelf(e)


----------



## Urst (25. Mai 2010)

Bitte kein RMP das ist sooo lame. Ich bin für healpala/hunter/verstärkerschami, gutes team das ne menge Spaß bringt.

und Allianz NATÜRLICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dezi (25. Mai 2010)

aspielt rmp.. ihr werdet zwar trotzdem 0 reißen.. aber mehr, als mit ner hart zu spielenden comp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Flare_ (25. Mai 2010)

Alles-umrofln-cleave!!!

Ele-Shami, Destru-Hexer und ein Holy-Pala!


----------



## Pastilo (25. Mai 2010)

Simon: Krieger
Susanne: Healdudu
David: Schurke

Und selbstverständlich Allianz!! ^^

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (25. Mai 2010)

HORDE (was denn sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Simon: Magier
Susanne: Priester
David: Ele schamane 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so muss ein richtiges Arenateam aussehen


----------



## Zerevor (25. Mai 2010)

Beastcleave!


----------



## Geniziz (25. Mai 2010)

Krieger power

alle 3 warri klingensturm ftw
wer da noch steht ist selbstschuld


----------



## Yinj (26. Mai 2010)

en dicken unholy/Frost dk gut zum cc´n und unterbrechen, Schurke (muss man dazu was sagen), und en Diszi!!!!!

FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elenenedh (26. Mai 2010)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Simon hat im letzten oder vorletzen Cast gesagt, dass er Schamanen hasst. Also sorgt dafür, dass er das bereut und stimmt bei ihm alle für Schamane!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hihi, großartig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfmeister (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe so bewertet wie ich finde wie die klassen zu ihnen pass 

*Simon: *Schami-verstärker Troll
*Susanne: *Priester-holy Blutelfin(Untote)
*David:* Schurke-Meuchel Untoter

So finde ich passen die klassen zu ihnen ^^
rassen können sie selbst aussuchen ^^


----------



## Omidas (26. Mai 2010)

Also da ich mal davon ausging, das es mehr um den Spaß geht, als um das gewinnen (wobei ihr das eh schafft egal mit welcher Kombo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), habe ich meine Wahl danach ausgerichtet und danach welche Klasse ihr im RL spielen würdet^^

Also Simon ist für mich ganz klar eine Eule. Immer verrückte Ideen und leicht abgedreht
Die Suasanne hat mich in dem Blog ganz mit ihren Fluchkünsten Überzeugt -> Hexenmeister.
Beim David wird es schwer, da er nicht so signifikante Merkmale hat mMn. Etwas ruhig, nüchterner und der "Gegenpol" zum Simon. Fand das da der Diszi Priester da noch am heseten passt.

Aber egal wenn ihr so weiter macht, wie der Blog hoffen lässt wird eh alles zum tierichen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja fasst die Fraktion vergessen. Muss wegen dem Simon und seinem Druiden auf jeden Fall Horde sein, da er für mich nunmal nicht zu einem Nachtelf passt.


----------



## rambule (26. Mai 2010)

jeder Druide ich will was zum lachen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (26. Mai 2010)

Urst schrieb:


> Bitte kein RMP das ist sooo lame. Ich bin für healpala/hunter/verstärkerschami, gutes team das ne menge Spaß bringt.
> 
> und Allianz NATÜRLICH
> 
> ...



RMP is lame und du schlägst ernsthaft Beastcleave vor? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Mai 2010)

Simon: Ele Schamane
Susanne: Diszi Priester
David: Schurke

Ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Horde versteht sich ja von selbst


----------



## Alpacino (26. Mai 2010)

Läuft anscheinend auf Retri/Diszi/Schurke hinaus *g*


----------



## Mofeist (26. Mai 2010)

Alpacino schrieb:


> Läuft anscheinend auf Retri/Diszi/Schurke hinaus *g*



drui is auch noch gut dabei :>


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

So wie es ausschaut wirds:

Vergelter Paladin

Disziplin Priester

Schurke


----------



## Darkie19 (26. Mai 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> RMP is lame und du schlägst ernsthaft Beastcleave vor?



das selbe dachte ich auch.


und zur momentanen comb. ich bin mir ja schon fast sicher, dass es auf etwas hinausläuft was die buffies nicht spielen können und naja ob dann daraus eine gute berichterstattung entsteht, mal sehen.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Darkie19 schrieb:


> das selbe dachte ich auch.
> 
> 
> und zur momentanen comb. ich bin mir ja schon fast sicher, dass es auf etwas hinausläuft was die buffies nicht spielen können und naja ob dann daraus eine gute berichterstattung entsteht, mal sehen.



Haha das gut.


Susanne: Ich kann einfach nichts machen. Der Simon dispellt nie die sheeps und der David macht auch kein Schaden. Das kann so nichts werden. Wir haben noch nicht soooo viel.. also wir haben noch echt nichts.

Leute das muss jetzt mal hier was gewonnen werden. Wenn die da oben sehen, dass wir.. dann sind wir doch ratz fatz weg vom Fenster. Jetzt streng euch mal an.

David brauchst gar nicht so zu gucken, du haengst am Arsch von Simon und wenn der fort ist, bist du auch weg.


----------



## Tragoile (26. Mai 2010)

Shattercomb oder Diszi/Mage/Ele 
Auf Alliseite wegen der Trinkets pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Essig schrieb:


> (Blutelfen gehören nicht zur Horde!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fu


----------



## Pepitoz (26. Mai 2010)

3 FREAKIN HUMANS PLAYIN TSG FACEROLLIN STRAIGHT TO THA TOP YO


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Pepitoz schrieb:


> 3 FREAKIN HUMANS PLAYIN TSG FACEROLLIN STRAIGHT TO THA TOP YO



fkn true


----------



## Alpacino (26. Mai 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> drui is auch noch gut dabei :>



Ja dann halt mit feral kann auch nicht schlecht sein ^.^


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung ob das ne gute Kombination ist, aber ich habe einfach mal so abgestimmt:

Simon: Paladin (Retri würde ich vorschlagen)

Susanne: Priester/in (Diszi oder Shadow)

David: Druide (Resto oder Feral)


Und natürlich..... *Trommelwirbel* FOR THE HORDE !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (27. Mai 2010)

egal was rauskommt, der priester darf nicht diszi sein, shadow reisst es komplett raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (susanne wollte es doch eh mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## gardener (27. Mai 2010)

Hohlt auf jeden fall Horde , die haben auf jeden fall riesen vorteile im PvP durch ihre rassefähigkeiten. Auch für RMP gestimmt , is zwar nicht mehr die überkombo aus saison 1 und 2 aber man kann immer noch ein paar games damit gewinnen.


----------

